# Feedback on stealth heaters please??



## rsheets

Are stealth heaters good? Do they have a light to show it's on? Any other feedback?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JouteiMike

I have a friend who uses these, he has had no problem with them and would recommend them. The only problem I see with them is that there is no indicator light.


----------



## jeaninel

I have Stealth heaters in all my tanks (except the Bettas) and am pleased with them. I find they are very accurate. I like that they are not glass (easier to break) and blend into the background if you have a black background. But, yes, an indicator light would be nice to have.


----------



## teddyzaper

i love my stealth heater


----------



## aunt kymmie

jeaninel said:


> i have stealth heaters in all my tanks (except the bettas) and am pleased with them. I find they are very accurate. I like that they are not glass (easier to break) and blend into the background if you have a black background. But, yes, an indicator light would be nice to have.


+ 1 (!)


----------



## rsheets

Cool! Stealth it is.


----------



## jmlampert23

mine is like 5 years old and still works like the day i bought it. i do agree that the only problem is the lack of a light but you can adapt an LED to it if you understand anything about electronics


----------



## MoneyMitch

jeaninel said:


> I have Stealth heaters in all my tanks (except the Bettas) and am pleased with them. I find they are very accurate. I like that they are not glass (easier to break) and blend into the background if you have a black background. But, yes, an indicator light would be nice to have.


+1


----------



## mgamer20o0

stealth pro heaters now have a light.

in all my tanks stealth heaters are the only ones ill use.


----------

